# new to the forums, buying a p99 soon.



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forums but not new to firearms. Anyway, I am going to be purchasing a walther p99 in 9mm in about a month or so but i have some questions that need to be cleared up first. I am aware that there is an AS version and a QA version. I was going to get the QA but now i'm a little confused. I have heard in this forum that way more people Prefer the AS trigger. I didn't know the AS trigger was still available. I thought the QA had replaced it. I need to know what trigger is right for me. I'm used to shooting a 1911 colt goldcup but im looking for something that will be a little easier on me. I love recreational target shooting so this is what the gun will primarily be used for. It will also be used as a home defense gun. Maybe in the distant future it will be used as a CCW but that will come a good long while later. So, what trigger would suit me and my needs? I'm also confused about how the AS works after decocked. It is DA for the first shot after being decocked but SA after that? I thought that single action was cocking the gun each time after each shot like with some revolvers but the p99 is a semi auto. How does this work lol? Btw, I am absolutely in love with the p99. I held one in a sporting goods store a while back and it is without a doubt the most comfortable hand gun i have ever held in my hand. Sorry for the long post and all the questions but I would like to make an informed decision when it comes time to buy. Thanks for your time. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might try this link and I think it will answer all your questions on a P99.
http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/index.html


----------



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

So what exactly is SA mode? I always thought that single action required cocking the gun for each shot.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Wisencracker said:


> So what exactly is SA mode? I always thought that single action required cocking the gun for each shot.


In SA mode the action of the slide will leave the gun in a cocked condition, so that neither the trigger nor the user needs to cock the gun.

In DA mode the trigger action will cock the striker and release it.

The A/S model of the P99 will start off in DA mode (if uncocked) for the first shot, and then - for all subsequent shots - is SA until you're either empty or you depress the decocker.


----------



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

O ok this is starting to make sense. So the first shot from the AS is a DA shot much like that of a DA revolver where the trigger both cocks and releases the striker resulting in the longer 1st shot pull. Each shot after the first is a SA shot resulting in the cocking of the gun by the action of the slide. Is this correct? Also, the AS can operate in SA even on the first shot if the gun is manually cocked by racking the slide back correct?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U said U shot a 1911 Gold Cup right? That is a single action pistol. Revolvers and semi auto handguns are different. Your 1911 is Single action.

The A/S is a DA/SA gun. 1st shot is DA, all the rest are SA, sorta like your 1911.


----------



## ripterr (Feb 7, 2007)

I am new to the P99 (I have an SW99c AS) as well and I bookmarked this message from another forum to help me with the trigger actions. Shipwreck can verify if it is 100% correct, but I've found it to be helpful:
"The trigger pull will be heavier since it is full double action on the first stroke. The three states it can be in are:
1) Uncocked, first trigger pull is both longer and heavier than suceeding pulls.
2) Cocked but trigger not pulled. Trigger pull is longer but the same weight as subsequent pulls.
3) Cocked and trigger partially pulled. Trigger pull is same weight and stroke as the suceeding pulls."​
Terri


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Essentially, that is correct.


----------



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok I think I understand how they work now. So, even if the gun is uncocked, you can still fire it but the trigger pull will be much longer and harder correct?


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

That's right Wisencracker. To me the important thing to remember about the AS trigger is that you have choice. If you want a light, Glock-like trigger, just chamber a round (without de-cocking), pull the trigger back to the SA position and holster the gun. You will then have a 4.6lb trigger that is the same on every shot. If you want DA/SA, just chamber a round and de-cock.

The AS trigger is NOT complicated to use or to commit to muscle memory. The best thing to do is to shoot it.... then you will understand how simple it is.


----------

